# Intermediate rider in need of first time buying tips. Help!



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

I currently ride a gnu carbon credit with Rome boss 390 bindings and I love it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

gnu rider's choice in the appropriate size...lots of control and a jack of all trades


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> gnu rider's choice in the appropriate size...lots of control and a jack of all trades


yeah gnu's can be wicked versatile. i ride a gnu b-nice


----------

